# geiger counter



## Horatio (Oct 26, 2011)

Horatio said:


> I hope someone can help. I was given Katrina on 26th August and bought her a little friend (Trixie) 5 days later. They have totallty different personalities but get on okay. Now Katrina, for the past week or so has started making noises like she's grinding her teeth. She has plenty of chewing materials so I didn't think too much about it. However she is doing it constantly, all through the night and I suspect she is sick. The sound is like the static you get when trying to tune in an old transistor, or a geiger counter. She seems well in other respects. Eating etc. Is anyone familiar with this.


----------



## Kukulkin123 (Nov 15, 2011)

"Rats grind their teeth in times of stress. For example, a pet rat may grind its teeth at the vet's office, or during a tense interaction with another rat, or when the rat experiences pain. Anecdotally, rats may also grind their teeth when they are relaxed, rather like purring in a cat." You can go to this site its very helpful http://www.ratbehavior.org/WhatIsMyRatDoingFAQ.htm


----------

